

The abandoned college campuses of Second Life - wgx
http://fusion.net/story/181901/we-took-a-tour-of-the-abandoned-college-campuses-of-second-life

======
jkimmel
The university where I did undergrad conducted "Virtual Biology Lab" in Second
Life as recently as Spring 2015. A friend of mine got stuck in one of these
fake classes. His description made it sound like a terrible excuse for a
learning environment, clicking a single button to magically perform
dissections while constantly battling connectivity issues.

Of course, they still charge students the full lab fee, as if they were
actually purchasing supplies.

------
jordank
I'm not a Second Life apologist, but it seems like (from comments on the OP)
that some of these environments are successful, just maybe not on a full-time
basis.

------
cjslep
Eastern Carolina University sports teams are "The Pirates", hence the pirate
ship. Their color is purple so I am sad to see they didn't make a Purple
Pirate Ship.

An hour down the road from there: if NC State, UNC Chapel Hill, and Duke had
had Second Life campuses, I can only imagine the level of trolling that would
have taken place since rivalries are not mellow.

------
leanthonyrn
I always felt that these environments could be ported and utilized for some
other type of VR game. A cross between Lost and Westworld. Trapped in a
virtual world, your being hunted by some type of rogue AI.... (something like
that).

~~~
guardiangod
You mean Reboot?

